# Picked this Colt .45 Auto. up Firday



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

My one and only Colt M1991 A1.45 Auto.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweet, beauty:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrats nice addition to your family


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice !


----------

